# Need HDMI Bluetooth Dongle/Adapter



## WndrWmn (Oct 25, 2012)

Hello,

I live in an old garden apartment community and I just got a complaint about my TV sound. I grew up in a house that was loud because my dad had hearing problems due to a life working around factory equipment, so all my life I have listened to to things loud. Now it's biting me in the butt and I don't want to lose my apartment.

I have two Samsung Smart TVs that are Series 7 Model #: UN58NJ7100 and UN50NU7100 neither of which came with Bluetooth. They do have USB ports and a single HDMI port. I spoke with Samsung and they told me that the USB Bluetooth adapter I have will not work/no USB Bluetooth adapter will work. Samsung told me I need what they called a HDMI Bluetooth dongle.

I have been trying to research this type of adapter on the internet and everything I come up with does not say "Bluetooth" and if it does that is in the product title description but then in the specs/details it does not say Bluetooth it says wireless. This officially has me confused. Does a HDMI Bluetooth dongle exist or am I screwed? If it does exist can someone please give me either links to where I can buy it or product information to research?

Thank you,

Wonder Woman


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Just so that I can get things straight in my head:

You are trying to use BT for what? What is it exactly that you are wanting to do?

I'm assuming that you are wanting to use headphones, in which case there are other options aside from just BT. 

But keeping BT in mind, you could use something like this: https://www.amazon.com/Bluetooth-Tr...jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==

TV audio output is fed into the device, which then broadcasts the signal using BT. There are similar devices that use normal wireless signals and not BT.


----------



## WndrWmn (Oct 25, 2012)

Hello,

I purchased 2 Samsung Series 7 Smart TVs back in 2018 when I was moving into a new apartment. My 30 year old "chassis" set had died years before so I needed to buy a TV. I picked those models not realizing exactly how important Bluetooth actually is and was comfortable with those sets not having Bluetooth. Big mistake as it turns out.

I have a new neighbor and she has been complaining about my TV being loud at very late hours of the night. She gets up at 5 AM for work and I am unemployed. I believe she's ridiculous and needs to stick it but in all fairness I did grow up in a loud house and therefore my hearing is imperfect so I listen to things louder than most people would. I need to connect up either earbuds or small headsets but all I have are Bluetooth ones. I have a BT USB adapter for my computer but that tech will not work on my TV even though I have USB ports.

Samsung told me in order to connect my BT headsets to my non-BT TVs I need to get an HDMI BlueTooth dongle/adapter. Like I said in my original posts everything I search for if it does use the word Bluetooth in the description title then the do NOT reference it at all in the more detailed tech spec descriptions they switch their explanation of the tech specs to use the word wireless and NOT BT.

In short I need to connect some sort of headsets or earbuds to my non-Bluetooth TV without having them be connected by a cord.

Sincerely,

Wonder Woman


----------



## WndrWmn (Oct 25, 2012)

I wanted to add a subsequent question to something you mentioned in your reply to my question. You referenced "There are similar devices that use normal wireless signals and not BT." can you please elaborate on what those are and also maybe provide a link to that type of device?

I additionally wanted to mention I already own numerous BT compact/over the ear headsets. I would prefer to use those instead of large headsets because I tend to watch TV from my bed and in general the over the ear version versus full size headsets are just more comfortable.

This is all so new to me. I can fix and build a computer but I know nothing about home theatres.


Sincerely,

Wonder Woman


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm not recommending this, but look for something similar to this, if you already have BT headphones, you can use a gadget such as this to convert the analog audio from your TV and channel it over BT.


```
https://www.amazon.com/Bluetooth-Adapter-Transmitter-Receiver-Wireless/dp/B07V9RKGK7/
```


----------



## WndrWmn (Oct 25, 2012)

Thank you for your suggestion I am just figuring it in for the price and may be worth trying. I have had subsequent conversations with Samsung and apparently since my models of TV have an optical port on them I might be able to get something that I can plug in that is a transmitter base station that comes with headsets that are wireless. I will be going over to Best Buy and talking to somebody directly rather than this crappy ridiculous back-and-forth with Samsung.

Sincerely,

Wonder Woman


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The link I provided in my first reply is a device which connects to the TV audio output and then uses BT to broadcast.

It can connect via RCA or optical and is USB powered (either from the device it's connected to or via an AC adapter).


----------



## geo791 (Feb 4, 2008)

Wonder Women,

My wife does not hear well and I ordered these wireless headphones for her. They connect to the audio out port on the TV with no special hardware. They have excellent audio quality and the range is much better than BT. One of our friends saw them and wanted me to order a set for her. Then her husband liked her's so much he wanted me to order a set for him too. Check these out.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0001FTVEK/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## WndrWmn (Oct 25, 2012)

Thank you so much for your recommendation. I was hoping for something smaller since I watch not only in my living room but also in my bedroom in bed.


----------



## WndrWmn (Oct 25, 2012)

TriStar,

Thank you for the product link. I purchased it and another similar item but neither yours nor the other worked. I spent over an hour on the phone with Samsung support trying to get them to work and for some reason neither would connect to my BT over the ear headphones or maybe the problem was that the sound would not transmit. We tried everything.

Samsung eventually gave me a special phone number for their parts and accessory ecomm people. I called them and was on hold forever and opted for their system to do one of those "auto call when representative is available" but never received a call back. I will try them again. Worse comes to worst I will pop over to my local Best Buy.


----------



## WndrWmn (Oct 25, 2012)

I think I should mention that my model of TV Samsung UN58NU7100 and UN507100 (same model diff sizes) do not have the audio jacks on them. I only have HDMI, Ethernet, Optical Audio and two small ports (don't know what to call them - checked my service manual and they don't give those kinds of details stupidly) that are blue & yellow. I don't know what they are for or are supposed to do. My set also has multiple USB ports.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

If they're 2 ports probably white/red they're composite Audio/Video ports, a composite cable to 3.5mm converter/cable should do the trick, but if Samsung is able to provide a solution, I'd recommend you stick with them.


----------

